# 12 week scan update....



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies
We had some bad news today. One of the twins hasn't made it  
Its a bit of a shock at the moment as we saw both heartbeats at 7 weeks.
Other baby is great though  
It was a bit naughty and wouldnt move into position for the sonographer so we had a extra long scan, had to go eat some chocolate to get 'it' moving, then empty my bladder and jump up and down a bit!!!
got there in the end though and got some lovely pics.
'it' kept sucking its thumb, was so cute. I am measuring 12 weeks 5 days (so a day ahead of my dates) 
I've changed my ticker and Emily can you change me on the list please.
Nic


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nic 
Sorry to hear of your loss....But great news on the other baby Hun.....
Great that you got an extra long scan...
Good luck for everything
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic sorry to hear your news hun, It must be a very strange feeling.

Im glad your other baby is doing so well and you got some good pics. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya nic


so very sorry to read of your sad news 

Glad to hear that the other baby is doing so well hun

huge hugs and love 

Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Nic

Sorry to hear the sad loss of the baby but good to hear the twin is going strong.
Good luck hun

Alexia x


----------



## Leodeo (May 30, 2005)

Dearest Nic,

I am so sorry to hear the sad news about one of your little ones and and so very relieved that the other baby is doing well.

You take care of yourself   .....

Much love,

Leodeoxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 

I was so shocked to read your post have PM you ~ what a bittersweet scan as your trying to stay happy & positive for one baby while greiving and coming to terms with the loss of one, 

sending you lots of gentle hugs and wishing things were different for you 

Sara xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awww Nic

Just seen your post  

I am so sorry one of your precious bubbas didnt make it hunny.Thinking of you loads. You take care of your special little bean now babe  

Kelly x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nic honey, only just seen this thread.
I am so sorry for your loss, but so very pleased that your other little beanie is still strong and healthy!  Like Mrs H said, that must be such a bittersweet experience.

Sending you lots of hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------

